# Walstad Bowl



## scottwerner (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first attempt at planted tanks! I am a reef guy who had the itch for another tank, that was super low maintenance, cheap and could sit on my desk. I already had a bowl with a betta in it, so that was perfect.

It's just a layer of potting soil, with a rock in the middle and some driftwood.

For lighting, there is a desk lamp mounted above it, running about 10 hours a day.

*Plants:* Dwarf Hairgrass, Water Wisteria ( I think ) and some Duck Weed.
*Livestock:* Male Betta, 2 Endlers guppies, a few random baby guppies ( they were in the duckweed when I got it, didn't know about them) and a LOT of Malaysian Trumpet Snails, from micro sized to large.

I was originally trimming everything down a lot, to promote spreading and thickening up, but now that it all has, I am just going to let it run wild and grow out of the surface to get that overgrown look.

The first picture was the day I set it up. I didn't have a rock or driftwood yet, and the plant I had turned out wasn't aquatic. Stupid Petsmart.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

wonderful! the bowl looks great, something like that is on my list to do one day
and yes! I bought that same non aquatic plant! what idiots!


----------

